# Legaler Bikepark Fahrenberg bei Weiden



## saint79 (10. Dezember 2009)

Hallo alle Miteinander.
Sind ne Gruppe von Bikern mit ner Tollen Idee die auch schon fast Wirklichkeit ist. Kommen alle aus dem Raum Weiden und planen einen Bikepark am Fahrenberg in Waldturn bei Weiden.
Haben auch schon viel Unterstützung der Anliegenden Gemeinden sowie des liftbetreibers. Auch die Firma eightinch (osternohe)ist mit dabei.
Wenn jetzt noch das Forstamt zustimmt ist das ganze schon so gut wie unter Dach und Fach.
Bei Interesse oder Fragen bitte mailen [email protected]


----------



## skraushome (11. Januar 2010)

sehr geil würd mich riesig freuen wenn das hinhaut. bis wann soll denn das ganze wirklichkeit werden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## saint79 (11. Januar 2010)

wenn alles klappt soll bis zu den sommerferien die eröffnung sein wenn der schnee weck ist mach ma nochmal begehung mit dem bayrischen Staatsforst und wenn ma uns da einig werden gehts los.


----------



## ghost-freerider (23. Januar 2010)

wie sicher ist das ganze ???
und stimmt es dass wahrscheinlich GHOST als sponsor sich beteiligt ???ß


----------



## saint79 (24. Januar 2010)

ghost-freerider schrieb:


> wie sicher ist das ganze ???
> und stimmt es dass wahrscheinlich GHOST als sponsor sich beteiligt ???ß



wie gesagt alles steht und fällt mit dem Forstamt, jedoch nach neuen Informationen sind sie bereit bei einer Begehung mit uns einen Kompromiss zu schließen. Zum Thema Ghost es ist ne anfrage erfolgt und diese wurde nicht mit nein beantwortet da aber noch kein 100% ja des Forstamtes vorliegt kann man halt auch noch keine genau Sponsoren suche starten sondern nur Interessenanfragen Starten. 
Wenn du bock hast kannst am 30 Januar mal am Fahrenberg vorbei kommen da werden wir beim Ski Event mit der Firma Skihirsch anwesend sein und Skischuhe fürs Fahrrad präsentieren und Infos über den geplanten  Bikepark mitbringen.


----------



## Froeller (19. Februar 2010)

Hey super Idee!! Würde mich sehr dafür interessieren


----------



## _evolution_ (1. März 2010)

die sache hört sich interessant an...
und endlich hört man mal was über das thema von jemandem der sich auskennt...
wenn das ding was wird, werde ich sicher öfters mal vorbeischauen, weil ich da garnicht weit hin hab.
wir haben uns schon sowas ähnliches in stadlern (bei schönsee) ausgedacht, aber das ist noch lange nicht so konkret wie euer projekt.
außerdem läuft der lift dort schon mehrere jahre nicht mehr und müsste deshalb instand gesetzt werden.
sollte euer park was werden, dann könnten wir stadlern eh vergessen, weil die parks dann nur ca. 20km auseinander wären, was nicht unbedingt gut fürs geschäft wäre...
würde mich freuen, wenn ihr mal was von euch hören lasst, am besten einfach mal auf http://evolutionbiker.npage.de/ vorbeischauen 

wenn ihr in irgendeiner weise unterstützung bei dem projekt braucht, könnten wir evtl. auch mitmischen. sollte das mit eightinch nix werden, ich könnte auch herrn baab vom bikepark oberammergau organisieren, mit dem hab ich schonmal über das projekt in stadlern geredet...

würde mich freuen (für euch und für mich ) wenn aus dem park was werden würde..

grüße
_evolution_


----------



## DiaryOfDreams (2. März 2010)

Wo ist denn dieser Fahrenberg jetzt bitte genau? Ist der rechts von Weiden gelegen (Ansicht: Google Maps)?


----------



## _evolution_ (2. März 2010)

ach ja, noch was:
wisst ihr eigentlich dass ihr das ganze auch mit dem naturschutz (in eurem fall landratsamt neustadt) absprechen müsst?
forstamt alleine reicht nämlich nicht...
und wenn es nachträglich noch probleme gibt, wenn das ganze schon steht, wär ja richtig schei*e...


----------



## saint79 (2. März 2010)

Schau unter Waldturn da ist er zur rechten seite Tip schau unter Bayernview da ist die Ansicht besser, oder geh direkt auf http://www.skifahrenberg.de/
Zum Thema Naturschutz haben wir schon angeklopft, unser Landrat Herr Wittmann ist voll auf unserer Seite und da er der Chef des Naturschutzes in unserer Region ist dürfte es dort den geringsten Widerstand geben.


----------



## Lionking (10. März 2010)

Ich hoffe für euch und für uns alle daß dieses Vorhaben realisiert wird. Wir sind eine größere Gruppe von All-Mountain-Bikern und würden uns sehr über einen Bikepark freuen. Auch das Feedback von den Tourenbikern ist enorm. Ich hoffe allerdings, daß es nicht  nur eine Brutal-Northshore-Downhill Strecke gibt, sondern auch eine gemäßigtere Variante mit viel Flow und Sprüngen die für einen normalen Biker fahrbar sind. Mit Bikergruß!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kutaxlines (13. März 2010)

Servus,legaler bikepark is ja geil, nur hat man sich überlegt das der fahrenberg schon ein gutes stück von weiden entfernt ist und biker unter 17 jahren keinen führerschein besitzen. und gerade teenager in den freeride, slopestyle oder downhill bereich einsteigen wollen. in weiden und umkreis ca. 50 km gibt es schätzungsweise 100 Fahrer die mountainbike in diesen stil fahren. will nicht blöd rumlabern vielleicht habt ihr es schon probiert aber aus meiner sicht ist mitterhöll ein interessanterer standort. oder man versucht zunächst eine dirtline im stadtgebiet von weiden zu schaffen, was durchaus leichter zu finanzieren ist als ein gewaltiger bikepark mit sehr wenigen besuchern und dadurch macht man den sport etwas bekannter und kann in 4 jahren über einen bikepark nachdenken. dirtline + pumptrack mit kleiner übungsstrecke da wäre für jeden was dabei. trotzdem finde ich es super von euch dass ihr dafür kämpft, hab leider zu wenig zeit um euch dabei sinnvoll zu unterstützen. viel glück für die zukunft.ciaoleo


----------



## saint79 (13. März 2010)

kutaxlines schrieb:


> Servus,legaler bikepark is ja geil, nur hat man sich überlegt das der fahrenberg schon ein gutes stück von weiden entfernt ist und biker unter 17 jahren keinen führerschein besitzen. und gerade teenager in den freeride, slopestyle oder downhill bereich einsteigen wollen. in weiden und umkreis ca. 50 km gibt es schätzungsweise 100 Fahrer die mountainbike in diesen stil fahren. will nicht blöd rumlabern vielleicht habt ihr es schon probiert aber aus meiner sicht ist mitterhöll ein interessanterer standort. oder man versucht zunächst eine dirtline im stadtgebiet von weiden zu schaffen, was durchaus leichter zu finanzieren ist als ein gewaltiger bikepark mit sehr wenigen besuchern und dadurch macht man den sport etwas bekannter und kann in 4 jahren über einen bikepark nachdenken. dirtline + pumptrack mit kleiner übungsstrecke da wäre für jeden was dabei. trotzdem finde ich es super von euch dass ihr dafür kämpft, hab leider zu wenig zeit um euch dabei sinnvoll zu unterstützen. viel glück für die zukunft.ciaoleo[/QUOTE
> 
> Da haben wir uns schon an kopf drüber gemacht und werden Versuchen nen Schuttlbus einzurichten der 2-3 mal am Tag fährt natürlich nur wenn die resonanz stimmt weil die kosten müssen natürlich auch getragen werden.
> Mitterhöll haben wir uns auch schon angeschaut aber da lohnt sich leider die ganze Arbeit nicht. Der ist einfach zu Kurz hat nen bescheiden Lift und als Auslauf hast die Straße sind nicht unbediengt super Vorraussetzungen.
> Zum thema Dirtlein sind an sich scho Tol und Witzig blos nen Fahrer mit nen Big Hit Demo oder Glory wirst da net sehn weil der will riden und net nur Springen. Zudem wenn du der Gemeinde oder Stadt nichts mit deiner Idee bieten kannst wird man sich leider solcher dinge nicht wirklich annehmen.


----------



## kutaxlines (13. März 2010)

ist klar dass man mit seinen freerider nicht unbedingt dirt jumpen möchte. (nur eure alte strecke war auch nicht gerade extrem lang, zwar geil, aber nicht lang) jedoch war die überlegung meiner seits die, dass falls der bikepark floppt, keine unterstützung von irgendjemanden zu erwarten ist. und wenn man mit etwas kleinen anfängt und sich das bewährt immer noch wachsen kann. ein ideale strecke wäre hier der winterberg "slopestyle", die strecke benötigt lediglich einen leichten berg und sie ist mit obstacles für jeden gemacht. keine liftkosten, kaum personalkosten, kein shuttleservice nötig (wofür man einen personenbeförderungsschein, einen bus, einen fahrer, wartungsarbeiten, versicherung / steuern, und benzin benötigt, KOSTEN KOSTEN KOSTEN) und man kann in der nähe von weiden bleiben und somit mehr leute für den sport begeistern. ich glaube die zielsetzung sollte doch kein bikepark sein sondern eine strecke für teen und tweenager und manch einen verückten cc fahrer in der nähe von weiden. denn um einen bikepark zu betreiben sollte man konkurrenzfähig sein und wir haben in 100 km entfernung den geißkopf(ca. süden)/osternohe(ca. westen)/ochsenkopf(ca. norden). bitte meine kommentare nicht als negative kritik sehen, ist halt meine meinung.


----------



## Lionking (13. März 2010)

Diese Meinung halte ich für ein bisschen einseitig - es gibt nicht nur die Zielgruppe der U25, sondern auch ältere Gruftibiker die gerne mal richtig geile Strecken rocken - die Lage ist doch ideal, wenige KM von Weiden entfernt, und nicht vergessen es gibt außer Stadtgebiet Weiden auch noch Nachbarlandkreise. Kleine Dirtlines kann man überall realisieren, aber einen Bikepark in der Nachbarschaft zu haben ist doch phänomenal. Meine Unterstützung haben die Jungs, wenn ich auch noch nicht weiss wer sie sind.


----------



## saint79 (13. März 2010)

Endlich mal einer der es genau so sieht Weiden ist nicht das Zentrum der Welt. Wir selber kommen von Überall her ich selber aus Vilseck ( wohnhaft jetzt Weiden) und der Rest von uns kommt aus Regensburg Neumarkt Schlicht, Sulzbach, Eger und a Weidner Raum usw. (Wir sind nicht die von Frauenricht.) Ja wir wollen den Sport populärer machen und das erreich ich nicht wenn ich nen Kleine Homtrail mache weil das hat doch jeder irgendwo daheim im Wald. Wir wollen das Bieten was nicht jeder unbedingt bei sich im Wald realisieren kann, und der Park soll ja nicht nur für Weidner sein sondern für jeden der Spaß an dem Sport egal woher sie kommen.
Ach ja zum thema Bus es fährt in Weiden bereits einer für den Bockelradweg und event. lässt sich da was machen.


----------



## franzam (13. März 2010)

Ein bischen Ausdauertrainig schadet ja auch nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## headbussa (16. März 2010)

kutaxlines meinst du den trail bei almesbach weil mit dem hat saint 79 weniger zu tun!
haben mit der stadt WEN auch schon konkrete sachen ausgemacht haben die erlaubnis so mischung aus dirt/slopstyle strecke zu bauen. geht nur noch um details werd darauf aber nochmal zurückkommen wenns unter dach und fach ist!!
aber eigentlich solltest du froh sein das saint79  hier was auf die beine stellt viele optionen sind doch immer geil .
soviel ich weiß fahrt am wochenende immer ein radelbus vom neuen rathaus in wen aus richtung vohenstrauß zum bockelradweg. bin mir sicher wenn der park läuft das man sich da mit dem busunternehmen einig wird am fahrenberg einen stop einzurichten


----------



## Lionking (1. April 2010)

Hallo Leute, gibts mal wieder Neuigkeiten wegwn des Bikeparks! Schon lange nichts mehr gehört und gelesen!!!


----------



## saint79 (2. April 2010)

hab heute den termin für die begeung mit dem Forstamt erhalten am 20,04,10 gibt es neues. drückt die Daumen


----------



## franzam (3. April 2010)

Habt Ihr ein paar Leute dabei, die sich forstlich und/oder naturschutzmäßig etwas auskennen? Ist bei Besprechungen mit der Forstbehörde meistens ganz hilfreich. Ist es Staatsforst oder Kommunalwald?
Zumindest habt ihr den Vorteil das in der bayerischen Biotopkartierung nichts im Bereich Fahrenberg eingetragen ist


----------



## saint79 (3. April 2010)

Leider Staatsforst. Bei der Begehung sind Bürgermeister der Forst und ich und der Sportverein Vohenstrauß anwesend. Wie schon früher mal erwähnt der Forst ist ja nicht grundlegend dagegen es geht bei dieser Begehung zum größten teil darum was möglich ist und wie viel Wald wir zugesprochen bekommen.


----------



## headbussa (16. April 2010)

hallo saint79 
und was ist jetzt rausgekommen bei euren treffen. hoff mal alles ist glatt gelaufen


----------



## franzam (17. April 2010)

s.o.! Termin ist erst am 20.4


----------



## saint79 (20. April 2010)

Grüßt euch Bikergemeinde es geht weiter immer weiter immer weiter voran.
Das Treffen war super wir haben zwar nicht alles erhalten was wir am anfang wollten aber einen guten Kompromiss geschlossen. Wir erhalten auf der linken Seite (von oben nach unten gesehen) Ausreichend platz für 2 Hauptlins mit Verzweigungen für den Anfang mit Option bei genügend nachfrage und Effektivität noch mehr Fläche zu erhalten. Auf der Fläche unterhalb der Kirche versuchen wir zudem eine Dirt und Tech Park zu erstellen.
So nun heist es nen genauen Plan zum einreichen für die Baugenehmigung zu Zeichnen und dann geht es hoffentlich bald los.
bis bald mit neuen news.


----------



## franzam (21. April 2010)

Super! das freut mich!


----------



## LB Jörg (21. April 2010)

Ja Franzam, dann kommen wir auch nochmal in einem Bikepark zusammen

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## franzam (21. April 2010)

Oweh, in meinem Alter


----------



## skraushome (23. April 2010)

ohh vielleicht wird es ja echt was


----------



## socke (23. April 2010)

Hi Leute,

finde spitze was hier läuft. Nach jahrenlangen Rumheizen am Fischerberg und div. Wanderer erschrecken  endlich mal eine Alternative. Fetten Respekt!

Werde da sicher öffters aufkreuzen. Glaube viele meiner Münchner Kumpel (Ex-Weidner und Umgebung) werden mitkommen.

Weiter so.


----------



## fabs8 (23. April 2010)

Da simma dabei... das ist priiima


----------



## franzam (23. April 2010)

Nur schade, dass unter der Woche ein Befahren verhindert werden soll. Wenn ich dort auf Tour bin sollte man das schon noch mitnehmen können.


----------



## saint79 (23. April 2010)

Kann ich gut Verstehen ist halt leider nur so das die erfahrung halt zeigt das sowas auch oft ausgenutzt wird sachen demoliert oder oft auch keine rücksicht auf die restliche umwelt dann genommen wird und der Jäger und das wild wollen halt auch mal ihre ruhe.


----------



## LB Jörg (23. April 2010)

Nur Wochenende wäre schade 
G.


----------



## saint79 (23. April 2010)

Man kann es halt nicht jeden Recht machen.


----------



## franzam (23. April 2010)

saint79 schrieb:


> Kann ich gut Verstehen ist halt leider nur so das die erfahrung halt zeigt das sowas auch oft ausgenutzt wird sachen demoliert oder oft auch keine rücksicht auf die restliche umwelt dann genommen wird und der Jäger und das wild wollen halt auch mal ihre ruhe.



Is leider verständlich, bei uns haben momentan ein paar hirnverbrannte Kids ne Rampe in Nähe des städtischen Trimmpfades gabaut. Dazu waren noch ein paar mit dem Motorrad im Wald und schon ist wieder Ärger vorprogrammiert. Wenn solche unterwegs sind ist die Gefahr schon groß, dass eure Anlage etwas "modifiziert" wird 
Fast jeder macht leider nur noch was er will und schei..t sich einen Dreck um andere


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EL_Rey (5. Mai 2010)

und, was gibts neues in WEN ?


----------



## _evolution_ (8. Mai 2010)

so leute wie siehts aus?
is der park schon im bau?
wenn ja, n paar kumpels und ich hätten um pfingsten rum bestimmt mal Zeit zum mitschaufeln.
solltet ihr also hilfe brauchen, einfach melden ;D


----------



## EL_Rey (13. Juni 2010)

gibts was neues bei euch ?


----------



## _evolution_ (13. Juni 2010)

soweit ich weis, muss die sache noch genehmigt werden, oder?


----------



## OLB EMan (14. Juni 2010)

Hmm ... brauchen wir wirklich noch nen zweites todesnohe??


----------



## saint79 (14. Juni 2010)

Grüßt euch naja viel neues gibt es noch net das Rad der Verwaltung dreht sich halt langsam. Es wird nach wie vor geprüft welche Art von Bauantrag benötigt wird da es halt so was noch nicht in Neustädter Landkreis gab.
Was heißt da 2 todesnohe. Sicher einige Landungen und Sprünge sind recht klein bzw heftig, aber wir haben a ein anderes Gelände und b versuchen wir den Park auch Algemeintauglicher zu gestalten(Sprich für jeden was,nicht nur Pros). Wird scho werden und für Vernünftige Ideen hab ich immer ein offenes Ohr.
Ach ja wir werden in der nächsten Zeit nen Infoabend abhalten. Betreff Park und wer Lust hat auch wegen DH FR MB Verein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _evolution_ (14. Juni 2010)

was hat jetz fahrenberg mit todesnohe zu tun?

um was gehts denn in dem infoabend? => für alle??


----------



## saint79 (14. Juni 2010)

Osternohe bild bei 8inch
Fahrenberg bild bei 8inch


----------



## _evolution_ (14. Juni 2010)

ja gut nur weil eightinch ist nicht gleich todesnohe nr.2


----------



## saint79 (14. Juni 2010)

Richtig außerdem hat jeder Park so seine Tücken, und wenn was wirklich nicht geht kann man es ja immer noch ändern.


----------



## OLB EMan (14. Juni 2010)

na dann viel glück dabei  die Nürnberger crashkiddies schaffens aber eh net so weit in die Oberpfalz rein


----------



## Ben-Der (16. Juni 2010)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Hmm ... brauchen wir wirklich noch nen zweites todesnohe??


 
Wie sinnfrei.......


----------



## franzam (16. Juni 2010)

Ben-Der schrieb:


> Wie sinnfrei.......



Fühlst Du Dich angepisst?


----------



## OLB EMan (16. Juni 2010)

na so nen böses smilie hätts aber net sein müssen.
saint79 hats kapiert wie es gemeint war.

osternohe ist zudem ganz schlecht für die aussenwirkung unseres sports ...


----------



## _evolution_ (17. Juni 2010)

jetz macht mal bissl langsam mit euren osternohe beschwerden...
osternohe ist der park mit der mit abstand besten atmosphäre von allen parks in denen ich bisher war...sin nicht wirklich viele aber ich find onohe echt gut.


----------



## Ben-Der (17. Juni 2010)

_evolution_ schrieb:


> jetz macht mal bissl langsam mit euren osternohe beschwerden...
> osternohe ist der park mit der mit abstand besten atmosphäre von allen parks in denen ich bisher war...sin nicht wirklich viele aber ich find onohe echt gut.



WORD!!!!! 

Es soll ja auch "Elektromänner" geben die ihre Fresse einfach nicht aufbekommen! Die sollen dann lieber ihre Runden am Ochsenkopf drehen. Weil da redet man eh nicht miteinander.......

Ben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## saint79 (17. Juni 2010)

Wo du recht hast hast du recht hoffe das es bei uns auch ähnlich wird wie in Osternohe!


----------



## Lionking (28. Juni 2010)

Was soll das intolerante Gequatsche ????


----------



## _evolution_ (28. Juni 2010)

@lionking:
auf wen beziehst du dich mit dem "intoleranten Gequatsche"?


----------



## Lionking (30. Juni 2010)

Hier wird richtig abgelästert über den einen oder anderen Bikepark - warum??? - Wir sollten froh sein über jede neue Strecke, auch mit ihren Vor- und Nachteilen. Darin sehe ich Intoleranz, die es unter Bikern eigentlich nicht geben sollte - Jeder sollte den anderen respektieren!! Diskussion erwünscht!!


----------



## _evolution_ (30. Juni 2010)

ja gut dann bin ich wohl nicht betroffen...
irgendwer hat ne seite vorher über osternohe zu schimpfen angefangt, daraufhin is dann die diskussion losgegangen. ich hab nur gebremst, weil ich das todesnohe gequatsche auch für totalen irrsinn halte.
toller Park + verantwortungsbewusster Biker = Spaß 
es liegt einfach auch an einem selber, wie "gut" der park ist.
und intoleranz unter uns bikern ist wirklich nicht angebracht.


----------



## saint79 (10. Juli 2010)

So endlich wieder mal was neues der genehmigung steht jetzt nichts mehr im weg und wenn alles klappt kann man event dieses jahr schon mal Probefahren. Leider dreht sich das Rad der Deutschen Bürokratie etwas langsamer aber was lange wehrt wird doch noch gut.


----------



## _evolution_ (10. Juli 2010)

d.h. ihr fangt jetz an zu schaufeln?
wenn ihr mal hilfe braucht, in den sommerferien finden paar von uns bestimmt mal zeit...


----------



## veraono (11. Juli 2010)

saint79 schrieb:


> Servus,legaler bikepark is ja geil, nur hat man sich überlegt das der fahrenberg schon ein gutes stück von weiden entfernt ist und biker unter 17 jahren keinen führerschein besitzen...


 
Für Probleme dieser Art könnte diese Seite eine sehr gute Lösung bieten: 
http://www.bikezentrale.org/bikepark/

Erst jetzt online gegangen daher noch nicht sehr frequentiert aber wenn sich was draus entwickelt eine sehr lässige Sache.

Wäre super wenn in Weiden ein weiterer Bikepark in der Region entstehen würde.


----------



## Lionking (7. August 2010)

Hallo Leute, wann gibts endlich mal wieder News vom Fahrenberg? Es soll angeblich Probleme geben mit der Genehmigung?? Lasst euch nicht runterkriegen und kämpft!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Voltage_FR (7. August 2010)

_evolution_ schrieb:


> jetz macht mal bissl langsam mit euren osternohe beschwerden...
> osternohe ist der park mit der mit abstand besten atmosphäre von allen parks in denen ich bisher war...sin nicht wirklich viele aber ich find onohe echt gut.




Kann ich nur zustimmen.


----------



## saint79 (7. August 2010)

Der Bauplan wird gerade nochmals angefertigt und nochmals eingereicht aber einer Genehmigung steht im großen und ganzen nichts im weg.
Wird auf jeden Fall interessant mit Viel northschore Baller und drop line  ist viel geplant, doch mehr wird noch nicht verraten.


----------



## Froeller (8. August 2010)

Super - Ich freu mich schon echt drauf - komme selbst aus den Raum Tirschenreuth - Wen ihr Hilfe braucht könnt ihr euch gerne melden!!!


----------



## Voltage_FR (8. August 2010)

Ich freu mich auch 
Ist zwar von mir auch no a Stückl zum fahren (Gebenbach, nahe Amberg), aber immerhin näher als Geißkopf und genauso weit entfernt wie Osternohe.
=> 2 Parks in der Gegend, die in ner Stunde erreichbar sind.


----------



## Pr0.Rider.Sasch (13. August 2010)

wenn ich mal mein Tork Alpinist hab würd ich auch gern mal in nem BikePark vorbeischaun. hauptsächlich an Wochenenden - ist schon ein Stück von Nürnberg bis Weiden


----------



## Voltage_FR (14. August 2010)

Pr0.Rider.Sasch schrieb:


> ist schon ein Stück von Nürnberg bis Weiden



Osternohe ?!?
Ist doch für Nürnberger n Katzensprung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lionking (15. August 2010)

Baut ihr nur Heavy-trails oder auch einen flowigen Trail, der auch von einem normal sterblichen befahren werden kann?


----------



## _evolution_ (16. August 2010)

das gelände is ja doch relativ flach, ich geh also nicht von wirklichen "heavy-trails" aus...


----------



## TheLaimer (22. August 2010)

Hi an alle 

ich bin in weiden in der kaserne und würde gern während der woche biken. gibt es in der nähe schöne spots? der bikepark ist ja anscheinend noch nich fertig?  ich würde auch gern mit beim bau helfen, wenn bedarf besteht.


----------



## Voltage_FR (22. August 2010)

TheLaimer schrieb:


> Hi an alle
> 
> ich bin in weiden in der kaserne und würde gern während der woche biken. gibt es in der nähe schöne spots? der bikepark ist ja anscheinend noch nich fertig?  ich würde auch gern mit beim bau helfen, wenn bedarf besteht.



der nächste Park ist dann eben Osternohe (http://www.bikepark-osternohe.de/)
Problem ist nur, dass der nur Freitag-Sonntag geöffnet hat..


----------



## TheLaimer (22. August 2010)

Hmm, das ist eher suboptimal..
und local spots? gibts da welche?
es gibt zum beispiel auf dem übeungsplatz in frauenricht eine kleine nortshore strecke, aber die darf auch nur am WE befahren werden, da militärischer sicherheitsbereich..


----------



## Voltage_FR (22. August 2010)

Da kann (zumindest) ich dir leider nicht weiterhelfen für den Bereich Weiden.
Komm aus der Nähe von Amberg...


----------



## TheLaimer (22. August 2010)

Und dort? bin ja eh mit dem auto, amberg ist doch bloß eine halbe stunde fahrt glaub ich?!


----------



## Voltage_FR (22. August 2010)

In und um Amberg gibts einiges.
Paar Secret Spots und einige Trails aufm Mariahilfberg.
Kommt auf den Verkehr an, gute halbe Stunde


----------



## el.locko (22. August 2010)

Wenn ihr rund um Amberg oder Weiden unter der Woche mal was macht gebt mir bescheid! Wär dann auch dabei. 

Kann aber bis auf nen mini-dirt spot am frohnberg bei hahnbach oder meinen hometrail bei mir auch nix dazutun.


----------



## Voltage_FR (22. August 2010)

Kann ich machen.
Frohnberg lohnt nicht mehr, alles von scheiß Kiddies verschlimmbessert...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## saint79 (23. August 2010)

Lionking schrieb:


> Baut ihr nur Heavy-trails oder auch einen flowigen Trail, der auch von einem normal sterblichen befahren werden kann?



Wird alles dabei sein kommt halt immer darauf an wie und was ma macht. 
Werden für jeden was machen von Allmontain bis Dh, haben a paar interessante Spots geplant.


----------



## Voltage_FR (23. August 2010)

Habt ihr schon mit dem Bau angefangen?
Dann mach uns doch mal heiß und stell paar Pics online


----------



## saint79 (23. August 2010)

schön wärs aber da gibt es halt paar stellen die lassen sich gerne zeit kann ja die tage mal den geplannten streckenplan a teiweise einstellen


----------



## Voltage_FR (23. August 2010)

Die deutsche Bürokratie nehm ich an


----------



## dragon-777 (24. August 2010)

saint79 schrieb:


> schön wärs aber da gibt es halt paar stellen die lassen sich gerne zeit kann ja die tage mal den geplannten streckenplan a teiweise einstellen



Mach das mal.


----------



## Ghostrider72 (27. August 2010)

> es gibt zum beispiel auf dem übeungsplatz in frauenricht eine kleine nortshore strecke, aber die darf auch nur am WE befahren werden, da militärischer sicherheitsbereich..


 
Kannst Du mir bitte verraten wo die Strecke genau liegt?
Gruß Markus


----------



## GhostNorthshor8 (3. September 2010)

man kann diese auch unter der woche befahren da muss man halt kurz durch die wiese (= ich kanns dir schlecht erklären (= das soll bitte derjenige der euch heiss gemacht hat machen ich muss nämlich etz weg (= 
in frauenricht ist aber nur ein wirklich wirklich kleiner spot mit einem minni road gap und einem minni drop und einer corner und einem kleinen double eine hip is auch da und ne kleine wall auch aber das is schön zum üben anfangen und naja man kann die airtime nutzen um tricks zu üben (= vor allem weil sie sich sehr leicht und smoothie fahren lassen(=  keine krassen jumps die beim absprung so sehr kicken das du dich nur auf den sprung konzentrieren kannst 
alles easy dort (= nur wenn du dich umsiehst findest du evtl munition oder gezündete übungsgranaten (= das problem beim anfahren ist das es zwei strecken gibt eine um den reiterhof und beim alten muni lager vorbei und später durch die wiese und die andere beim neuen vorbei das problem die leute sehen dich mit ihren cams und fahren sofort raus und schicken dich wieder zurück (= wenn du so weit gekommen bist hättest du auch den andren weg nehmen können (=


----------



## Frame Killer (6. September 2010)

wann wird na das etz mal was mitm fahrenberg?


----------



## _evolution_ (12. September 2010)

hey marco, soweit ich weis erst nächste saison..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frame Killer (12. September 2010)

ja.. das weiß ich auch..  aber  würde halt gern aml irgendwas drüber lesen.. sowas wie..  "wir sind schon am bauen".


----------



## _evolution_ (12. September 2010)

bauen geht halt schlecht ohne genehmigung.. und soweit ich weis ham sie die noch nicht


----------



## Lionking (21. September 2010)

Was ist denn jetzt los am Fahrenberg - irgendwann ist ein Punkt erreicht an dem man auf die Straße gehen muss - warum hat die Verwaltung eigentlich Bedenken??? - die lokal Verantwortlichen sind doch dafür!!!! Leute kämpft, und denkt daran, ihr seid nicht allein!!!


----------



## Voltage_FR (21. September 2010)

Lionking schrieb:


> Leute kämpft, und denkt daran, ihr seid nicht allein!!!



Dito!

Ich denke jeder abfahrtsorientierte Biker in der Oberpfalz steht hinter euch


----------



## heintz1 (23. September 2010)

Lionking schrieb:


> irgendwann ist ein Punkt erreicht an dem man auf die Straße gehen muss - Leute kämpft, und denkt daran, ihr seid nicht allein!!!



Entfesselt den WAAhnsinn, die Oberpfälzer sind Demo-erprobt!!


----------



## Lionking (24. September 2010)

Endlich einer der mitkämpft - wir haben die WAA verhindert (ich war dabei) und nun setzen wir den Bikepark durch - basta !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Voltage_FR (24. September 2010)

Ahh....jetzt check ichs 
Ich war da noch nicht mal geplant, aber diesen Teil der Oberpfälzer Geschichte kennt man natürlich..

Diesmal kämpf ich mit


----------



## Bariho_83 (25. September 2010)

Also ich bin letztens mal die Skipiste halb runtergbrettert um auf der Hälfte wieder im Wald zu verschwinden und naja in dem Wald siehts noch nicht nach Bikepark aus.
Aber wäre ne feine Sache wenn da was vorwärts ginge. 
Hätte ja Heimvorteil, 5 km bis Fahrenberggipfel rauf und dann ab gehts. 
Und mithelfen wäre von meiner Seite aus kein Problem.


----------



## chriss080 (28. September 2010)

Würd auch gerne mal wissen was sache ist  
wir sind gerade am bauen einer dirtline in neunkirchen 
haben da ein kleines grundstück haben noch nicht allzuviel geschafft 
und es sieht alles in bisschen heruntergekommen aus 
aber es wird  
ihr könnte ja gerne mal vorbei schauen 
von weiden aus frauenrichterstraße hoch 
die erste einfahrt nach neunkirchen nehmen und in neunkirchen die erste wieder rechts dann immer gerade aus und schon ist man da


----------



## saint79 (5. Oktober 2010)

servus alle miteinander habt mal keine sorge wir geben das Projekt nicht auf dauert halt mal und dieses jahr wird e nicht mehr viel passieren schon alleine wegen dem Wetter geht halt nichts großes mehr mit Bauen. Aber wir sind und bleiben auf jeden Fall dabei der Park muß und Kommt  anders gehts net.


----------



## Frame Killer (6. Oktober 2010)

und wie gesagt..  was bauen betrifft würden paar dudes und ich sicher mithelfen..
und.. wir haben  davon nen peil


----------



## dragon-777 (6. Oktober 2010)

saint79 schrieb:


> servus alle miteinander habt mal keine sorge wir geben das Projekt nicht auf dauert halt mal und dieses jahr wird e nicht mehr viel passieren schon alleine wegen dem Wetter geht halt nichts großes mehr mit Bauen. Aber wir sind und bleiben auf jeden Fall dabei der Park muß und Kommt  anders gehts net.



Das wollten wir doch hören.


----------



## Lionking (15. Oktober 2010)

Was ist jetzt eigentlich das Problem? Warum dauert die Genehmigung so lange, wer stellt sich quer?


----------



## Lionking (30. Oktober 2010)

Hallo, lebt noch jemand?


----------



## _evolution_ (30. Oktober 2010)

ja, ich z.B. aber das wird dir auch nicht weiterhelfen..


----------



## _evolution_ (30. Oktober 2010)

aber was ich jetz so gehört hab, sind am LRA noch nicht mal Unterlagen für eine genehmigung...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (30. Oktober 2010)

Dann wird's wohl eher an der Finanzierung des ganzen liegen ...


----------



## _evolution_ (30. Oktober 2010)

vorm finanziern müssen wohl erstmal genehmigungen eingeholt werden...


----------



## OLB EMan (30. Oktober 2010)

Na den Antrag für ne genehmigung stellst aber erst, wennst weißt wie du das geplante bezahlst ... Aber egal


----------



## _evolution_ (31. Oktober 2010)

gut ich geb dir recht


----------



## volkiFR (31. Oktober 2010)

Ich fände es auch gut , wenn man am Fahrenberg neben einer Downhillstrecke auch einen Flow Trail bauen könnte. Ein gutes Beispiel dafür ist der Evil Eye Flow Contry am Geiskopf:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SAP7UORFaRU


----------



## _evolution_ (31. Oktober 2010)

die strecke macht echt mächtig spaß, DH is fürn anfang aber erst mal wichtiger.


----------



## ToyDoll (2. November 2010)

Hallo,
wohn seit September in Weiden und wär auf jeden Fall dabei wenn am Fahrenberg nächste Saison was voranginge. 
Bin Student und hab somit viel Zeit zum Helfen.
Also wenn da hoffentlich bald alles genehmigt is einfach melden wenn ihr Hilfe braucht! 

Gruß David


----------



## volkiFR (6. November 2010)

Ja ganz deiner Meinung. Es gäbe sicher genug Biker die helfen würden. Allerdings liest man in Zeitungen sehr wenig bis gar nix über den geplanten Park.


Weitermachen !!!


----------



## Lionking (14. Dezember 2010)

Ist der Bikepark gestorben oder seid nur ihr gestorben? Bitte informiert mich mal aus dem Reich der Toten!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## saint79 (14. Dezember 2010)

Ne sind no da und der Park stirbt net wird auf jeden Fall was doch zur Zeit ist halt mal winter da passiert net viel


----------



## _evolution_ (15. Dezember 2010)

jetzt sind wir schlauer.


----------



## saint79 (16. Dezember 2010)

/Users/alexanderraabe/Desktop/101118_vorrass_Streckenführung_Bikepark.pdf


----------



## _evolution_ (16. Dezember 2010)

funktioniert nicht??


----------



## saint79 (16. Dezember 2010)

würde gerne die eventuelle Streckenführung hinterlegen klappt aber net so ganz versuch es auf meiner Home Seite meld mich wenn es klappt


----------



## Lionking (24. Dezember 2010)

Hallo Leute, wünsche allen ein schönes Weihnachtsfest und einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _evolution_ (16. Januar 2011)

es geht das gerücht um, dass der Park aufmacht, sobald der Schnee weg ist?
 belehrt mich eines besseren!


----------



## Voltage_FR (16. Januar 2011)

das wäre ja dann so in etwa jetzt ??


----------



## _evolution_ (16. Januar 2011)

freu dich nicht zu früh,
1. schneits bald wieder
2. kann ich mir absolut nicht vorstellen, dass an dem gerücht was dran ist^^
kann jemand genaueres dazu sagen?


----------



## Voltage_FR (16. Januar 2011)

Ach Mennoooo


----------



## _evolution_ (22. Januar 2011)

hallo, hallo!
lebt hier jemand?
habt ihr alle Winterschlaf?
wtf??
was soll die Geheimhaltung?
klärt uns halt endlich über den Stand der Dinge auf!
Wurde schon gebaut/ wann wird begonnen zu bauen??
Wann soll eröffnet werden?
bin ich hier der einzige dens interessiert?


----------



## LB Jörg (23. Januar 2011)

Ne, mich interessierts auch.
Also was ist denn jetzt Stand der Dinge???

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (23. Januar 2011)

Ich ... als realistischer Schwarzseher  ... Denk immer noch, das das nie was werden wird ...


----------



## _evolution_ (23. Januar 2011)

...das Gefühl hatte ich auch schon von Anfang an...
und es ist ja anscheinend niemand in der Lage, uns eines Besseren zu belehren


----------



## OLB EMan (23. Januar 2011)

Abwarten und Tee drinken, ich glaub nicht, das jetzt im Winter da gross einer drüber nachdenkt, wie es weiter geht.


----------



## _evolution_ (23. Januar 2011)

im sommer is aber zu spät...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Voltage_FR (23. Januar 2011)

Die Planungen und alles sollten aber im Winter laufen, um im Frühjahr mit dem Bau beginnen zu können, um bald alles fahrbar zu haben.

Mich würde es auch sehr interessieren, da der Park für mich genauso interessant wäre von der Anfahrt, wie Osternohe. 
Wenns also was wird, wäre es ne Alternative zu ONO.


----------



## saint79 (24. Januar 2011)

Hallo an alle vor allem an alle Nörgler erst mal selber was versuchen dann motzen.
Bei solchen Unternehmungen entscheidet nun mal net nur das Landratsamt leider wollen da noch viele mehr ihren Senf dazu geben und sowas kann halt dauern und das nächste Problem ist halt das so a Park net jeden Tag bei denen auf dem Tisch liegt.
Habt Geduld wir werden das Kind scho irgendwie Schaukeln Rückhalt gibt es genügend und wir bleiben zuversichtlich.


----------



## saint79 (24. Januar 2011)

Ach ja zum Thema Winter bauen und planen im Winter mit nen Bagger schon mal im Wald gewesen.


----------



## _evolution_ (24. Januar 2011)

wir erwarten ja auch nicht, dass der park sofort befahrbar ist, wir wollen ja nur auf dem laufenden gehalten werden.

und du widersprichst dir selber:
1. sagst du, dass nicht nur Landratsamt entscheidet, etc., praktisch, dass noch nix sicher ist.
2. habt ihr angeblich schon mitm bagger gebaut.
was is daran jetz komisch?


----------



## saint79 (25. Januar 2011)

Sorry wegen den Missverständnis aber das mit dem Bagger war darauf bezogen das selbst wenn alle Genehmigungen durch währen könnten wir frühestens ende März Anfang April mit dem Bau Starten je nach Wetter zumindest lag letztes Jahr noch ende April Schnee.


----------



## _evolution_ (25. Januar 2011)

ah, ok, da hab ich dich falsch verstanden, sorry.
is ja klar, dass man im winter nicht bauen kann. vollkommen verständlich.
ich/wir hatten nur angst, dass da inzwischen garnix mehr läuft...

jetz wo der (dumme) winter schonwieder voll loslegt, is eh so schnell kein sommer in sicht...


----------



## ragazza (27. Januar 2011)

Da ich des öfteren in den Wäldern um Weiden unterwegs bin hab ich diesen Thread ab und zu mitverfolgt. 
Sorry,ich werde das Gefühl nicht los, daß es sich hier von Anfang an 
um Dampfplauderei gehandelt hat. 
Noch nie hat irgendjemand irgendeine konkrete Aussage über irgendwelche ergriffenen Maßnahmen gemacht.
@ saint79 : 
Ach ja, es wäre schön, wenn der Initiator hier sich auch ein klein wenig um Satzzeichen und Ausdrucksweise seiner Beiträge kümmern würde, 
dann liest man das viel leichter und Mißverständnisse können vermieden werden.​
Grüße aus dem unverbauten Wald


----------



## _evolution_ (28. Januar 2011)

ragazza schrieb:


> Sorry,ich werde das Gefühl nicht los, daß es sich hier von Anfang an
> um Dampfplauderei gehandelt hat.
> Noch nie hat irgendjemand irgendeine konkrete Aussage über irgendwelche ergriffenen Maßnahmen gemacht.​


​ 
WORD!

genau das ist es auch, was ich vermisse: konkrete Aussagen!


----------



## volkiFR (4. Februar 2011)

Ich fände es auch gut , wenn man am Fahrenberg neben einer Downhillstrecke auch einen Flow Trail bauen könnte. Ein gutes Beispiel dafür ist der Evil Eye Flow Contry am Geiskopf:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SAP7UORFaRU


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _evolution_ (4. Februar 2011)

flowcountry macht spaß und is für anfänger und pros ne super sache.
wär ned schlecht..
v.a. könnte man damit auch Bikepark-neulinge anziehen...
priorität liegt aber erst mal auf DH mMn


----------



## Gummibar (4. Februar 2011)

Seasn,

ka was ihr für eine konkrete antwort haben wollt?!

Saint schreibt doch das es derzeit durch die Behörden geht und das dauert nunmal.Glaub kaum das sie ihn jeden Tag anrufen und bescheidgeben was nun is das er hier was poasten kann.

Fakt is das der Stein schonmal ins rollen gebracht worden ist und ob er nun ins Ziel kommt oder nicht bleibt abzuwarten.

Also chillt mal bischen und freut euch wenns dann soweit is das wir loslegen können

Ride on


----------



## Lionking (11. Februar 2011)

Die Gerüchteküche sagt, dass noch nicht mal die Baupläne auf den Tisch liegen. Viele Leute werden schön langsam richtig sauer, weil immer nur platte Kommentare folgen aber nie konkrete Sachen auf den Tisch kommen! So wird das nie was. Es wurde ja noch nicht mal eine Sparte beim Verein gegründet, dem der Lift gehört! Und das dürfte ja wohl eine Bedingung sein. Also Karten auf den Tisch.


----------



## Lionking (18. Februar 2011)

Lebt hier noch jemand? Es sollte jedem klar sein, wenn nicht bald was voran geht, dann ist das Thema vom Tisch!!!! Und diesmal sind nicht die Behörden die Schuldigen!


----------



## heintz1 (18. Februar 2011)

Was ich mich schon frage ist, mit welchem Anspruch und Tonfall wendest du dich an die Leute, die sich um die Sache "Bikepark Fahrenberg" angenommen haben?

Soweit ich 1 und 1 zusammenzähle, bist du niemand, der am Projekt mitarbeitet. Auch gehe ich davon aus, dass du nicht die Naturschutzbehörde repräsentierst, du sprichst hier also als mehr oder minder unbeteiligter Dritter.

Und die entscheiden nicht, was hier vom Tisch ist.


----------



## dragon-777 (18. Februar 2011)

Lionking schrieb:


> Lebt hier noch jemand? Es sollte jedem klar sein, wenn nicht bald was voran geht, dann ist das Thema vom Tisch!!!! Und diesmal sind nicht die Behörden die Schuldigen!



Oh verdammt, wenn ich gewusst hätte, das Projekte im wahren Leben nur wegen und durch ihre Präsenz hier bei IBC einen Fortschritt erfahren können, wären mir doch eine ganze Reihe Enttäuschungen im Leben erspart geblieben...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ragazza (18. Februar 2011)

dragon-777 schrieb:


> Oh verdammt,
> wenn ich gewusst hätte,
> das Projekte im wahren Leben nur wegen und durch ihre Präsenz hier bei IBC einen Fortschritt erfahren können,
> wären mir doch eine ganze Reihe Enttäuschungen im Leben erspart geblieben...



 , es mangelt aber sogar an der Präsenz.


----------



## Lionking (21. Februar 2011)

Hallo heintz1 
Ich weiß zwar nicht warum der Tonfall falsch ist, aber wenn es jemand so empfindet dann entschuldige ich mich dafür. Und nun zur Sache: Wie will man mitarbeiten wenn keiner da ist, den man direkt ansprechen kann - nichts würde ich lieber machen! Warum wurde bis jetzt noch keine Sparte bei dem zuständigen Verein (Betreiber des Lifts) gegründet. Dann könnten alle Leute dem Verein beitreten und mitarbeiten!!!! Bitte nicht bei jeder Kritik immer gleich die beleidigte Leberwurst spielen. Wir haben doch alle den gleichen Wunsch, einen Bikepark am Fahrenberg!!


----------



## heintz1 (21. Februar 2011)

Lionking schrieb:


> Viele Leute werden schön langsam richtig sauer, weil immer nur platte Kommentare folgen aber nie konkrete Sachen auf den Tisch kommen! ... Also Karten auf den Tisch.



Ich spiele auf gar keinen Fall die beleidigte Leberwurst, ich finde nur,  dass du den Leuten im Tonfall nicht gerecht wirst, die sich engagieren;  EGAL wie groß nun dieses Engagement ist. Du pis*t hier diejenigen an, die sich nach deiner Meinung nicht genug drum kümmern, ohne selbst was zu unternehmen.



Lionking schrieb:


> Es sollte jedem klar sein, wenn nicht bald was voran geht, dann ist das Thema vom Tisch!!!!



Und wenn du was machen möchtest, dann tritt doch dem Verein bei und  gründe dort ne Sparte: müsste der TV Vohenstrauß sein, TelNr 09651 / 91  222.
weitere Infos? Google ist dein Freund.

Ich bin schon gespannt, wieviele Anrufe eingehen werden.


----------



## Lionking (22. Februar 2011)

Den Bikepark gibt es nur wenn eine betreffende Sparte (versicherungstechnische Gründe) gegründet wird, und zwar von den Leuten, die den Stein ins Rollen gebracht haben. Und was machst du eigentlich heintz1, daß das ganze klappt. Der Initiator des ganzen ist doch Saint79, oder??? Der fühlt sich anscheinend nicht schlecht behandelt. Ist es heutzutage so, daß man keine Kritik mehr anbringen darf? Und noch eine Nachricht an Saint79: Wir stehen hinter dir!


----------



## heintz1 (22. Februar 2011)

Jetz nochmal nur Deutlichkeit:

Du äußerst keine Kritik, sondern treibst lediglich die Leute an, endlich was zu unternehmen. Sie sind deiner Meinung nach nicht aktiv genug.


Lionking schrieb:


> Viele Leute werden schön langsam richtig sauer, weil immer nur platte Kommentare folgen aber nie konkrete Sachen auf den Tisch kommen! So wird das nie was. ... Also Karten auf den Tisch.





Lionking schrieb:


> Lebt hier noch jemand? Es sollte jedem klar sein, wenn nicht bald was voran geht, dann ist das Thema vom Tisch!!!! Und diesmal sind nicht die Behörden die Schuldigen!



Ich finde, man sollte die Leute unterstützen, die endlich was auf die Beine stellen wollen und sie nicht als die "Schuldigen" bezeichnen.

PS: woher weisst du eigentl, dass der Verein noch nicht angesprochen wurde. Warst du auf der Bürgerversammlung im letzten Jahr?


----------



## Lionking (23. Februar 2011)

Ich verlasse jetzt dieses Forum. Denn dieses Gelabere und die Verdrehung von Wahrheiten sind nicht zu ertragen!!!


----------



## heintz1 (24. Februar 2011)

Lionking schrieb:


> Ich verlasse jetzt dieses Forum.



Naja, das ist doch nun auch nicht zielführend. Du sagest doch...



Lionking schrieb:


> Bitte nicht bei jeder Kritik immer gleich die beleidigte Leberwurst spielen.



... und das meine ich auch. Daher abwarten, was sich in den nächsten Wochen tut. So lang der Lift für die Skipiste läuft, haben die Betreiber sowieso genug zu tun und kümmern sich um keinen Bikepark.


----------



## Beda2006 (20. März 2011)

Neue infos gibts keine wa ? 

gx.beda


----------



## Lionking (25. März 2011)

Info: Bis jetzt wurde bei der zuständigen Gemeinde keine Baugenehmigung eingereicht.


----------



## etek_2 (25. März 2011)

heißt es gibt keine Baugenehmigung? 

ist das projekt für dieses jahr überhaupt realistisch?

an was scheitert es denn momentan?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## franzam (25. März 2011)

Am LRA Neustadt ist auch nichts bekannt...


----------



## ragazza (31. März 2011)

Es scheint fast so als hätte da jemand viel Wind gemacht und weiß jetzt nicht mehr wie er aus der Sache rauskommt, bzw er taucht einfach ab.


----------



## Lionking (12. April 2011)

Ich war jetzt schon 3 mal auf dem Fahrenberg und sehe weit und breit keine Bagger! Könnte einer der Verantwortlichen jetzt mal sagen was wirklich los ist.


----------



## OLB EMan (13. April 2011)

das war ne luftnummer ... mehr nicht ...


----------



## _evolution_ (13. April 2011)

jetz mal ned so pessimistisch.. ich setz immernoch hoffnung in das projekt, wenn sie auch langsam droht, früher oder später zu sterben...
aber sinnvolle, aussagekräftige infos wärn schon mal angebracht


----------



## veraono (4. Mai 2011)

Kleiner Bildwitz, aber wie schauts denn nun an der Parkfront aus?


----------



## _evolution_ (4. Mai 2011)

Foto funzt nicht


----------



## veraono (4. Mai 2011)

Dann kauf dir halt einen neuen 
Falls du das Bild oben meinst, bei mir "funzt" es spitze.

Aber um die eigentliche Frage nicht zu verwässern, gibts denn News , die Saison ist ja quasi schon da?


----------



## Lionking (10. Mai 2011)

Man hört und sieht nichts, also kann man davon ausgehen daß die Sache gestorben ist! Oder Saint79?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _evolution_ (10. Mai 2011)

nicht so pessimistisch, die Leute haben zwar ein arges Gestell, aber es bringt doch jetz auch nix, wenn man se ständig wieder unter Druck setzt. wobei, neugierig bin ich auch...


----------



## heintz1 (10. Mai 2011)

_evolution_ schrieb:


> die Leute haben zwar ein arges Gestell, aber es bringt doch jetz auch nix, wenn man se ständig wieder unter Druck setzt. wobei, neugierig bin ich auch...



 auch meine Meinung


----------



## Klabauterman (10. Mai 2011)

veraono schrieb:


> Kleiner Bildwitz, aber wie schauts denn nun an der Parkfront aus?



brustwandableitung V1 nach wilson?


----------



## Lionking (20. Juni 2011)

Lebt Saint 79 überhaupt noch?


----------



## veraono (20. Juni 2011)

Lionking schrieb:


> Lebt Saint 79 überhaupt noch?


Das EKG war jedenfalls nicht von ihm s.u.


> *saint79
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Klabauterman schrieb:


> brustwandableitung V1 nach wilson?


k.A. welche Ableitung; Adam-Stokes-Anfall! (insofern wurscht welche Ableitung)
Aber interessant fände ichs auch, ob sich da Bikeparktechnisch noch was tut


----------



## Lionking (18. Juli 2011)

Jaja, ich weiß, ich soll niemand unter Druck setzen! Aber ist die Frage nicht berechtigt: Gibt es jetzt einen Bikepark oder nicht? Also Saint 79. Bitte leg jetzt mal die Karten auf den Tisch. Es macht dir keiner einen Vorwurf wenn es nicht klappt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raphael.S (15. April 2012)

Hallo..
wie schauts eigentlich im Moment aus?
ich war (schon länger her) beim Fahrrad Fritsch in Neustadt und hab den mal gefragt..der hat gesagt, es ist alles schon abgesprochen bis auf so ein wasserschutzgebiet o.ä. bei dem die Pacht bald ablaufen soll und dann somit nix mehr im weg stehen soll..stimmt das?


----------



## Wadelbeisser (25. November 2019)

Servus,

nun kommt ja wieder Bewegung in die Sache. 
Es wäre für die Gegend wichtig den Trend nicht zu verschlafen, das Fichtelgebierge macht es vor!

Gibt´s da jetzt Neuigkeiten?


----------



## Voltage_FR (25. November 2019)

Wie oft hat's das schon geheißen? Glaub ich erst, wenn ich dort bin und meine Räder dort bewege.

Leider schlafens bei uns generell überall. Wie viele Lifte haben wir hier rumstehen, die sicherlich genutzt werden könnten und Potential bieten?
Freudenberg, Sitzambuch, Nabburg (meines Wissens waren da die Woodstokers sogar schon mal drum bemüht).
Wie oft waren die, die letzten Jahre tatsächlich offen für Skibetrieb?

Wenigstens tut sich was in Sachen Pumptracks., was auch einer großen Zielgruppe erste Gehversuche ermöglicht.


----------



## franzam (25. November 2019)

Hier noch der Link:








						Fahrenberg Waldthurn: Skilift bald auch im Sommer in Betrieb?
					

Wird man künftig im Sommer den Fahrenberg mit dem Skilift hinauf und dem Mountainbike hinunter fahren können? Das wurde in der Vergangenheit schon mehrfach diskutiert – und verworfen. Jetzt gibt es einen neuen Vorstoß.




					www.onetz.de


----------



## Deleted 369460 (25. November 2019)

Braucht man für 78 Höhenmeter einen Lift?


----------



## franzam (25. November 2019)

FrankoniaTrails schrieb:


> Braucht man für 78 Höhenmeter einen Lift?


wenn Du den gleichen Trail am Tag 100x fahren willst vll. schon....


----------



## OLB EMan (25. November 2019)

FrankoniaTrails schrieb:


> Braucht man für 78 Höhenmeter einen Lift?



sicher nicht ... sollns lieber ein paar schöne endurotrails aka trailcenter bauen. liftbetrieb wird sich da nie und nimmer rentieren. Mit den Ebikes jetz brauchst bei so kleinen höhenunterschieden echt nix mehr. uphillflowtrail (und akkuladestation ) dazu und geil is die sache.


----------



## Deleted 369460 (26. November 2019)

franzam schrieb:


> wenn Du den gleichen Trail am Tag 100x fahren willst vll. schon....


Wird das nicht langweilig auf Dauer?


----------



## Voltage_FR (26. November 2019)

FrankoniaTrails schrieb:


> Wird das nicht langweilig auf Dauer?



Niemals 

Jetzt muss ja eh erstmal was passieren, so wie sich der Artikel für mich liest ist es momentan nur ein Gedanke, der schon seit Jahren in den Köpfen ist, aber bisher auch nicht mehr.
Bis dahin werd ich dann doch eher ins Fichtelgebirge fahren, bei selber Fahrzeit auch kein schlechtes Ziel


----------



## ragazza (29. November 2019)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> sicher nicht ... sollns lieber ein paar schöne endurotrails aka trailcenter bauen. liftbetrieb wird sich da nie und nimmer rentieren. Mit den Ebikes jetz brauchst bei so kleinen höhenunterschieden echt nix mehr. uphillflowtrail (und akkuladestation ) dazu und geil is die sache.


Und am besten ein E-Bike Verbot dazu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wadelbeisser (5. Dezember 2019)

ragazza schrieb:


> Und am besten ein E-Bike Verbot dazu



Na ja, ein E-Bike Verbot braucht es nicht gleich, es muss hald was passieren, denn er wird Zeit bei uns in der Region!
Evtl. hilfts auf FB das Thema anzuschieben.


----------



## hundertklar (6. Dezember 2019)

Wäre richtig geil wenn in der Gegend nochmal was angeboten werden würde.
Gibts dazu einen Ansprechpartner? Weiß da jemand was?


----------



## Voltage_FR (6. Dezember 2019)

würde es mal bei dem Verein versuchen, der genannt wird.


----------



## Wadelbeisser (10. Dezember 2019)

Wenn viele Druck machen, dann geht vielleicht was.


----------



## hundertklar (11. Dezember 2019)

Ich hab den Verein mal angeschrieben und meine Hilfe angeboten.
Vielleicht kann man ja was tun. Mal sehen was der Verein antwortet 

Ich halte euch hier auf dem Laufenden


----------



## Voltage_FR (11. Dezember 2019)

Danke!


----------



## hundertklar (11. Dezember 2019)

So hab recht schnell eine Antwort vom Verein bekommen:

aktuell wird geprüft ob das Konzept ins ILE-Programm aufgenommen werden kann. Dabei soll geprüft werden ob das Projekt machbar und Förderfähig wäre.
es heißt also abwarten. 
Federführend sind die umliegenden Gemeinden. Die werde ich die n ächsten Tage auch mal anfragen.Vielleicht gibt es da etwas konkretes


----------



## Kettenwerk (2. März 2021)

Servus Zusammen, 

auch wenn der letzte Post bereits etwas in die Jahre gekommen ist, hoffen wir hier noch an die richtigen Leute zu kommen. Zum Thema Mountainbiken im NATURPARKLAND und speziell auch am Fahrenberg tut sich etwas. Es wird gerade an einer Machbarkeitsstudie zum Thema gearbeitet. 

Bitte füllt doch den folgenden Fragebogen aus: 





__





						Mountainbiken rund um den Fahrenberg
					

Mountainbiken ist ein sehr populärer Breitensport. Besonders im Landkreis NEW gibt es viele attraktive Routen. Doch welche Wertschöpfung ergibt sich daraus konkret für die Gegend rund um den Fahrenberg? Das ermittelt jetzt eine Machbarkeitsstudie im Auftrag des Naturparkland Oberpfälzer Wald...




					new-perspektiven.de
				





Dadurch könnt ihr direkt mitwirken und das Projekt nach vorne bringen! 

Danke schonmal im voraus.


----------



## franzam (27. August 2021)

Protest der Waldbesitzer: Kommt der Trailpark am Fahrenberg erneut unter die Räder?
					

Eine Mountainbike-Region wünschen sich die elf Bürgermeister von "Naturparkland Oberpfälzer Wald e.V.". Das Projekt soll mit einer Machbarkeitsstudie vorangebracht werden. Der Weg gestaltet sich aber steinig: Kritik wird laut.




					www.onetz.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Voltage_FR (28. August 2021)

ob das noch jemals was wird? :O


----------



## Raeis (28. August 2021)

Ich zweifle auch etwas, auch wenn ich es mir sehr für die Region wünsche.
Aber die bisherige Resonanz der üblichen Verdächtigen klingt nicht gut.

Lassen wir uns überraschen...


----------



## Dirty-old-man (31. August 2021)

Ich bin gegen die Bikeparkanlage am Fahrenberg und auch entschieden gegen den Race-Trail am suedlichen Steinwald bei Pfaben.
Habe mir die angedachte Linienführung bei letzterem angesehen und am Fahrenbergprojekt hat's ein Naturschutzgebiet.

Am Steinwald hat das Zweiraddeppenverhalten schon zur Sperrung der Blockwege geführt. Seit Jahren fuhr ich dort mit dem Fatbike auf und ab in natur- und wandererverträglicher Geschwindigkeit (1-2 m/s) und es gab nie Sorgen.
Erst die Waldhipster brachten die Problematik.

ICH werde beide Ausrichtungen NICHT unterstützen. Die "Trails" mit 10m/s runterzuballern braucht die Natur dort nicht. Und es braucht im Wald auch keine modellierten Steilkurven.


----------



## scratch_a (31. August 2021)

Dirty-old-man schrieb:


> Am Steinwald hat das Zweiraddeppenverhalten schon zur Sperrung der Blockwege geführt.



Geht es bei Bikeparks nicht auch darum, dass man Downhiller eben von den "normalen" Wegen runter bekommt und man sie quasi freiwillig auf bestimmte Strecken isolieren kann?
Der Bedarf ist ja offensichtlich da, so wie ich das heraus lese. Könnte da ein entsprechendes Angebot für ein bestimmtes Klientel nicht zur Lösung beitragen?

Wir "mussten" letzte Woche in Samnaun mal wieder eine Line im Park runterfahren und ich habe gemerkt, dass es mich momentan selber so gut wie gar nicht mehr anspricht. Aber wenn man die Menge an Menschen dort gesehen hat, war ich froh, dass sie sich meist nur auf diesen Wegen aufhalten. Abseits davon war man dann quasi alleine. So hat jeder das, was er gerne hat -> win win. Funktioniert aber eben nur mit entsprechenden Angebot. Und ganz ehrlich, die "Naturzerstörung" hält sich bei solchen Lines meist doch stark in Grenzen. Dass nicht alles in jedem Gebiet angebracht ist, steht trotzdem außer Frage.

Aber dagegen sein, weil man es selber nicht braucht/will finde ich doch etwas egoistisch und zu kurz gedacht.


----------



## LB Jörg (31. August 2021)

Dirty-old-man schrieb:


> Ich bin gegen die Bikeparkanlage am Fahrenberg und auch entschieden gegen den Race-Trail am suedlichen Steinwald bei Pfaben.
> Habe mir die angedachte Linienführung bei letzterem angesehen und am Fahrenbergprojekt hat's ein Naturschutzgebiet.
> 
> Am Steinwald hat das Zweiraddeppenverhalten schon zur Sperrung der Blockwege geführt. Seit Jahren fuhr ich dort mit dem Fatbike auf und ab in natur- und wandererverträglicher Geschwindigkeit (1-2 m/s) und es gab nie Sorgen.
> ...




Das im Steinwald ist weder ein Racetrail noch eine Downhillstrecke. Anliegerkurven werden dort auch ncht gebaut. Den Start muß man sich sogar mehr erkämpfen als beim normalen Weg.
Im Prinzip fährt man sogar sehr langsam, wenn mans mit dem normalen Weg vergleicht.

Der noch gesperrte Weg ist/war auch mein Hometrail seit 1986. Aber ich stehe dem neuen Weg dennoch positv gegenüber. War nämlich zum Schluß kaum mehr machbar am Wochenende dort schön zu radeln und wir haben den Steinwald schon bei schönem Wetter gemieden. Was sich jetzt wieder ändern wird.

Wie gesagt, der neue weg ist anstrengender und etwas techischer. Mal schaun wie er sich entwickelt.

G.


----------



## Angrykidftw (18. Oktober 2021)

Es ist ja wieder einige Zeit verstrichen und es ist nicht wirklich was voran gegangen gibt es den überhaupt noch Hoffnung oder finden sich noch Leute die Interesse an diesen Projekt haben ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Voltage_FR (18. Oktober 2021)

Leider ein Plus-Artikel, aber alleine das bissl reicht eigentlich schon aus..









						Protest der Waldbesitzer: Kommt der Trailpark am Fahrenberg erneut unter die Räder?
					

Eine Mountainbike-Region wünschen sich die elf Bürgermeister von "Naturparkland Oberpfälzer Wald e.V.". Das Projekt soll mit einer Machbarkeitsstudie vorangebracht werden. Der Weg gestaltet sich aber steinig: Kritik wird laut.




					www.onetz.de


----------



## franzam (19. Oktober 2021)

Angrykidftw schrieb:


> Es ist ja wieder einige Zeit verstrichen und es ist nicht wirklich was voran gegangen gibt es den überhaupt noch Hoffnung oder finden sich noch Leute die Interesse an diesen Projekt haben ?


Es gibt sicher noch Interesse für den Bikepark.
ABER:
 Es gibt auch genug Interessengruppen, die sich dagegen aussprechen. Zudem wurden mMn die Sache schon vor dem Start  der Planung vergeigt. Wenn Kommunen vor Ort Planungen anleiern, sollte klar sein, dass Grundstücksbesitzer und Interessenverbände not amused sind, wenn sie über die Planung nur aus der Zeitung erfahren. Es gehört sich schon anstandshalber, dass die Leute vorher informiert werden, wenn Sachen anstehen die sie betreffen...


----------



## Angrykidftw (19. Oktober 2021)

franzam schrieb:


> Es gibt sicher noch Interesse für den Bikepark.
> ABER:
> Es gibt auch genug Interessengruppen, die sich dagegen aussprechen. Zudem wurden mMn die Sache schon vor dem Start  der Planung vergeigt. Wenn Kommunen vor Ort Planungen anleiern, sollte klar sein, dass Grundstücksbesitzer und Interessenverbände not amused sind, wenn sie über die Planung nur aus der Zeitung erfahren. Es gehört sich schon anstandshalber, dass die Leute vorher informiert werden, wenn Sachen anstehen die sie betreffen...


Ich bin der Meinung einerseits weinen sie es kommen zu wenig Einnahmen rein anderseits geben sie sich auch keine Mühe um Einnahmen zu erhalten…

Meist ein schwieriges Thema….


----------



## ragazza (20. Oktober 2021)

franzam schrieb:


> Es gibt sicher noch Interesse für den Bikepark.
> ABER:
> Es gibt auch genug Interessengruppen, die sich dagegen aussprechen. Zudem wurden mMn die Sache schon vor dem Start  der Planung vergeigt. Wenn Kommunen vor Ort Planungen anleiern, sollte klar sein, dass Grundstücksbesitzer und Interessenverbände not amused sind, wenn sie über die Planung nur aus der Zeitung erfahren. Es gehört sich schon anstandshalber, dass die Leute vorher informiert werden, wenn Sachen anstehen die sie betreffen...


zumal die Kommunen auch noch nen ganzen Batzen Geld (waren es 40.000€ ?) für eine Beratung ausgegeben haben, was einige Steuerzahler ganz schön augestoßen hat.


----------

